# Grammy Nominations



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2017)

*Best Score Soundtrack For Visual Media*

_Arrival_, Jóhann Jóhannsson, composer

_Dunkirk_, Hans Zimmer, composer

_Game Of Thrones: Season 7_, Ramin Djawadi, composer

_Hidden Figures_, Benjamin Wallfisch, Pharrell Williams & Hans Zimmer, composers

_La La Land _, Justin Hurwitz, composer


https://www.npr.org/sections/therec...inations-name-kendrick-lamar-luis-fonsi-kesha


----------



## tmhuud (Nov 29, 2017)

HIDDEN FIGURES please. Good luck to one and all!


----------

